# Barter Hygiene Kits



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Putting together some barter hygiene kits. I am thinking that everyone wants to feel normal and clean. Especially teeth!


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hadn't thought of that, but sounds like it should work. That's what I like about this place, every time I turn around someone comes up with a new take on things.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah you think mach 3 razors are expensive now? Wait till the SHTF.

Great angle on bartering!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Yeah you think mach 3 razors are expensive now? Wait till the SHTF.
> 
> Great angle on bartering!


Thank you. I know you feel like I do. After sometimes a super long time in the field and not being able to shave, I know I felt a ton better after a shave.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

The possibilities are endless, depending on how much you want to invest. Like, small packs of "wet wipes" & other small bottles of toiletries from the "travel bins" at Wally World. Or if you travel alot, the shampoos & soaps from hotels.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> The possibilities are endless, depending on how much you want to invest. Like, small packs of "wet wipes" & other small bottles of toiletries from the "travel bins" at Wally World. Or if you travel alot, the shampoos & soaps from hotels.


Thanks and great ideas. I was going to add hand sanitizers as well.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

ComputerGuy said:


> Thanks and great ideas. I was going to add hand sanitizers as well.


If you hold off on the hand sanitizers, you can find the 'stocking stuffer sizes' on clearance after the holidays at Bath & Body Works, The Body Shop, etc. Usually can stock up 3 or 4 times the amount for the price. Also, the 'gift sets' of popular brands for your own family can be 50-75% off the days after Christmas.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you Lake


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

Awesome idea


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> Putting together some barter hygiene kits. I am thinking that everyone wants to feel normal and clean. Especially teeth!


At Big Lots the other day, they had boxes of little tube of toothpaste , 4.00 a box, I think 25 was in the box. I have no idea what those little tubes cost, but thought I'd let everyone know.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya know just to clue you in if you are in a barter buying mood. Some (a bunch) of our guys in my unit after living on the move no showers and no adequate supplies to take a regular "whore bath" noted that even when you could finally get clean alot of the gear you had been wearing and couldn't get clean still stunk terrible. When they got close to a hodgi ville one of the big selling items was eu de toilette ie colonge anything that they could freshen their "fart sacks" (thats grunt speak for a sleeping bag) with their Flak jackets (was before the good body armor they got now) vehicle cabs bunks etc. so if you run on a sale of brut or aquavelva etc might grab some up you just might be suprised at how in demand it could be for someone whos been onthe move a while and sleeping in the same sleeping bag without a opportunity to properly wash and hang it out to dry air and sun. Same folks would probably trade well for the lil bottles of gold bond or just baby powder.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Shtf hygiene, your food stocks can come in handy as well. Put some oatmeal and powdered milk in a clean sock, use it as a scrubber for whatever bath water you have. Good for sensitive skin, small children, all ages.

For adults, you can experiment with some dried herbs added: rose petals, rosemary, or cinnamon are good; dried leaves of peppermint or raspberry. Or any herbal tea bag, just make your tea then use the tea bag in some extra water and steep again to reuse the goodness inside as a face cleansing wash or body spray. 

Simple sugar scrubs made from granulated sugar, olive oil, and herbs/spices of your choice. Or a salt scrub for hands made the same way.

All of the above are better imo if you make them as you need them rather than storing large quantities already made. But the ingredients store well.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I store baking soda, lots, because I use it to clean with as well....we will be brushing teeth with that if we have to...


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Women's kits wld be in HIGH demand! Such a great idea, thanks. Plus, educational ones for kids, or even spice kits for those who don't have/run out. SAMs sell spices in bulk and it wld cost pennies to make dozens of them


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion that the older my nephews get (and closer to graduating HS) and the more they talk about wanting to move out here (surfing freaks) the more I better start getting ready for potential visitors. 

I already had a dozen each of toothbrushes and toothpaste to barter, but actually assembling kits ready to go and prepackaged as individual "welcome to the party" gifts is something I've only theorized until now.

The local grocery store is selling toothbrushes 2 for $1 right now. I got 2 packs yesterday and tomorrow or the next day I'll get a couple more. I dont want strange looks if I'm picking up 5 packs all at the same time  Although now is the perfect season to say I'm going to put them into the goodwill donation barrel at work. 

I need to add some razor blades for me, and some disposable razors for barter too. 

someone, lake windsong I think, mentioned gold bond powder, I found a pretty good deal on that at amazon, I got 3 large 10 oz bottles for $20, if I were to buy the standard little 4.5 oz bottle at the grocery store to get the same total 30 oz it would be quite a bit more, but I keep the little bottles to refill, because the big ones are... well big. lol!

Also, bandaids, ace wrap, and a while back I got boxes of insect sting relief, burn cream and bug repellant. These are shipped in little individual use packets, something a gross per box, so thats a LOT and they didnt cost very much. 

Sunscreen, I'm kinda picky about this, so at least for the care kits I'll build for potential family visitors that's going to be coppertone dry lotion SPF 50, if I start buying more as barter packs, it wont be stuff that costs $10 a bottle! And the same with Aloe-vera lotion with lidacaine. That stuff is AWESOME if you get a sunburn, heat rash, etc... cant be beat!!! but it's spendy. So trade on that is unlikely. I'd rather buy canning jars then drop that on potential trade for later.

Good stuff!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

jsriley5 said:


> ... Same folks would probably trade well for the lil bottles of gold bond or just baby powder.


Wasn't me, but gold bond is a great idea.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Oops!! thanks! 

for the family kits I need to add wash cloths, allergy meds, Immodium AD, dental repair, condoms (god only knows who'll they'll find around this neighborhood but boys will be boys...)

Flashlights, binoculars, watch caps, work gloves.

If I build out another .223 upper and buy another 1911 I'd have magazine compatibility across 3 shooters on both platforms. That wouldn't be bad at all. hey!!!! Another reason to buy another 1911... I like it, I like it a LOT!!!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd throw in a wash rag or a small package of wipes and skip the "smell good" stuff.


----------

